# What do I need? Weird skin thing.



## hilaryrose (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi!
  	I have a little problem. I have fairly normal skin - but it gets dry in my TZone. I moisturise all the time with the Aveeno spf15 moisturizer but my t zone just won't stop! it's more "dry" up between my eyebrows, but then it's just like... really dry flakey on the sides of my nose. 
  	This bugs me a lot because it makes my makeup look bad! It makes my foundation kind of flakey (I use Bare Minerals) and it is just not attractive.

  	What do I need? 
  	Do I need a different moisturizer or some kind of scrub?


  	Thanks!!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 19, 2010)

I have this around my nose and can definitely affect how foundation looks! I tend to use EA 8hour cream liberally before bed and then again in the morning and this helps. It does take a while to sink in though, so if I'm short of time I'll put a dab of Clarins Hydra-Quench serum there instead which sinks in quicker and helps to get rid of dryness. Would be good if it cleared completely but this works for now!


----------



## bell21 (Oct 19, 2010)

do you exfoliate regularly? I had that problem until I started exfoliating regularly (2-3 times a week). Lush's Ocean Salt works great for me.


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 19, 2010)

Quote:
  	Originally Posted by *Mercurial* 



	 		I have this around my nose and can definitely affect how foundation looks! I tend to use EA 8hour cream liberally before bed and then again in the morning and this helps. It does take a while to sink in though, so if I'm short of time I'll put a dab of Clarins Hydra-Quench serum there instead which sinks in quicker and helps to get rid of dryness. Would be good if it cleared completely but this works for now!



	Okay - so I definitely need a good cream then, I'll check those out! Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







bell21 said:


> do you exfoliate regularly? I had that problem until I started exfoliating regularly (2-3 times a week). Lush's Ocean Salt works great for me.


	I didn't think of that! I did exfoliate just now so hopefully that will help. Thanks!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 20, 2010)

*moving to skin & bodycare forum*


----------



## n_c (Oct 20, 2010)

Could be some type of eczema.


----------



## hilaryrose (Oct 20, 2010)

n_c said:


> Could be some type of eczema.



 	I do have excema but it's definitely not that, it's a different kind of thing.


----------



## miss_supra (Oct 21, 2010)

I get this in winter. What helped me was exfoliating more often and get a better moisturizer. I swear by skin care as the most important part of your make up. If you are on a budget for skincare try olay, if not Le Mar and SKII are the best I have ever used.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

exfoliate 2-3 x a week and get a better moisturizer.

  	also, if you find with a more hydrating cream your still a bit dry, get a hyloronic acid. its a serum you put on before your cream that helps your skin absorb more moisture by anywhere from 500-1000% depending on the one you get. peter thomas roth makes some, as does make up forver (hd exlixir) and rexaline cream all have a hyloronic acid in them, but they also make a seperate serum which smells devine.


----------

